# No Audio with Necvox Car DVD Player



## akosza01 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

I recently purchased a 2004 Chevy Trailblazer that has a 8" roof mounted Necvox DVD player. However, I cannot get the audio to play from the car speakers... Is there a trick to this. I have tried tuning into low and high frequency radio stations with no luck. I have not been able to find a solution in the user manual either.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

akosza01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased a 2004 Chevy Trailblazer that has a 8" roof mounted Necvox DVD player. However, I cannot get the audio to play from the car speakers... Is there a trick to this. I have tried tuning into low and high frequency radio stations with no luck. I have not been able to find a solution in the user manual either.


 More than likely they removed the after market system and put back the factory head unit, as they can't just pull out an over head monitor so easily.
If it has a factory head than you'll need an FM modulator(witch will tune in to a radio station) when it is all done. I would suggestion taking it to a car audio place let them deal with it(plus you get a warranty).


----------

